# Belarmine Mgt Fees



## Belarmine (13 Jun 2006)

Hi

Does anyone from Belarmine in Stepaside know of a meeting being held regarding the mgt fees??  Seemingly there was a notice on a lamp post a couple of weeks ago but was quickly taken down.  I presume the meeting is being held to discuss the high fees.  If anybody knows anything about it, can you please let me know?

Thanks!


----------



## Belarmine (14 Jun 2006)

Or... Does anyone on this site live in Belarmine??


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jun 2006)

Please note .


----------



## Belarmine (14 Jun 2006)

Sorry CCOVICH, I wasnt trying to bump my email to the top, I'm genuinely looking for someone from Belarmine which I didnt say in my first email..


----------



## Belarmine (14 Jun 2006)

Why does this keep getting moved?  It is a financial question?


----------



## Grizzly (15 Jun 2006)

Was it Castlethorn that built Belarmine?


----------



## Belarmine (17 Jun 2006)

Yeah Grizzly its a castlethorn build.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Jun 2006)

Belarmine said:
			
		

> Yeah Grizzly its a castlethorn build.


 
How do you find the standard of finish?  I live in one of their houses and I have to say I am not impressed with the quality of some of the materials used and finish. I was viewing apartments in Greystones last week, not a Castlethorn build and the finish was dreadful. Yet Sorohans development in Goatstown appears to have a superb finish.
Incidentally on management fees, I viewed a house recently just off Ardilea in Roebuck and the management fees were over €4k per annum!!!!


----------



## Belarmine (19 Jun 2006)

Hi Grizzly. I'm generally really happy with the finish of my home. Although I think the painter should be shot!! I was given a great choice of paints, kitchen units, tiles etc and the bathrooms and kitchen were fully fitted. There were a lot of extra touches that I really like - good quality integrated kitchen appliances, granite worktops and I even got a drawer full of kitchen utensils!! (easily pleased.. lol) 



			
				Grizzly said:
			
		

> Incidentally on management fees, I viewed a house recently just off Ardilea in Roebuck and the management fees were over €4k per annum!!!!


 
What on earth were they getting for €4k??

I thought mine were bad!!


----------



## indigored (2 Jul 2008)

Hi

Yes I noticed that they were taken down. As an owner, the management fees are totally unacceptable and there is no justification for the increase.

If you compare Fees in other complexes on the southside you will see how we are being taken advantage of, for example we do not have Fountains, landscaped gardens, childrens play area, security gates, private parking (we need to pay now).

As residents we need to stand up and at least get an explanation as to why we are having this increase  - I know from looking at the financial report that a large number of owners have still not paid fees for last year.

Thoughts please


----------



## Cheeus (2 Jul 2008)

What are the management fees?

I wonder is it anything to do with the mix of social and private housing there? I'm buying on affordable housing in parkview and the management fees are up to €1800 for a 2 bed apt. That is €400 more than private apartments there.

My own reasoning is that the fee has to be high to compensate for the social housing where there is no management fee. Could this be the case with Belarmine where there is also 2 blocks of social housing? Have you encountered the problem of the council block voting on mgt company issues because they own a large amount of apts? Might be something to check out.

Also, it seems that fees always only go up when some residents don't pay them.


----------



## cjh (2 Jul 2008)

You'll find Belarmine residents here....


----------



## markpb (3 Jul 2008)

Cheeus said:


> My own reasoning is that the fee has to be high to compensate for the social housing where there is no management fee.



Sorry to hi-jack your thread but is this true? I always thought that people on affordable housing paid their own management fee and people in social housing had it paid by the local authority (as the actual owner).


----------



## Cheeus (3 Jul 2008)

markpb said:


> Sorry to hi-jack your thread but is this true? I always thought that people on affordable housing paid their own management fee and people in social housing had it paid by the local authority (as the actual owner).


 
I've no idea. I'm just trying to reason it out myself. I only know that where I'm buying that the affordable blocks have higher mgt fees than the private blocks beside them. Private blocks have fountains etc to maintain yet our fees our higher. It's only me wondering if they're higher because they don't get as much for social blocks? You might be right, trouble is there is no transparency so you never can tell.


----------



## bigchicken (3 Jul 2008)

The owner of the apartment covers the management fee. In the case of affordable housing thats the person buying it, in social housing its the local authority. Thats certainly the way it is in my development.


----------

